# quack quack quack



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ok, all you talented call makers

i have a friend who is looking for some duck calls

doesnt want store bought mass produced sounds like every body else's type calls

he asked for people that make them

well when he asked, of course i thought of all of you folks first and fore most

so do any of you guys make duckie calls

if so let me know and how much and what they sound like and i will pass the info on to my buddy

thanks bunches


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Tim, Bigdrowdy1 makes them... He better not sell the blue and silver one! Hey I am still hunting for your rattlesnake, I haven't seen any so far but I am still looking.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well thats good to know

i will give my buddy brad his business card


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I am pretty sure he's still making duck calls, you'll have to ask him.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes Tim, I make Duck and Goose calls also.

There is a problem when you order a duck call from a custom callmaker online though.There are so many different tones in duck calls and most serious duck hunters want a certain tone. It is best if the person can hear the actual toneboard or if the callmaker uses a mass produced reed that the duck hunter knows already. I have several toneboards but prefer to let the duck hunter hear each one and let him pick and then insert that one in the call.

I think Rodney uses Echo reeds and inserts, which are very good and the barrels are polycarbonate. Mine are all wood and I have 3 different inserts(Arkansas style) and then I also make the Lousiiana style. OH, the Echo are Arkansas style. I am sure Rodney can use other reeds and inserts also because I think I gave him the place I order most of my supplies.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Kinda like shoes, I guess. Glad I don't have to listen to any tryouts, but that makes sense. Good luck, men.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks for the info Ed

i will also give him your contact info


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Tim, for a general duck call I would suggest him calling Rodney, the Echo Calls are very very nice and mine can get quite expensive.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry Ed, I forgot you make duck calls too...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

No problem Eric, remember I am trying to slow down. I dont even plan on buying any more wood, just figure on using whatever wood I can get around Arizona. Got quite of bit of the Bois de Rose I need to use, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You have some bois de rose still?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes I do Eric, have been thinking of trying to sell some of it. I may take some pics of the blanks I have and post them on here if any of the callmakers are interested.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Big enough for 1911 grips?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I will have to check my 1911 and see, might be a couple days . trying to teach my youngest sont to install cabinets on a job.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> I will have to check my 1911 and see, might be a couple days . trying to teach my youngest sont to install cabinets on a job.


 that's fine with me Ed, teach him right, I can't stand all the unlevel stuff here in Arizona, it drives me nuts.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Tim I have several and I ma working on more. I can post some pictures tomorrow of what I currently have. I had an order a couple weeks ago for 6 and decided to turn some more with season coming. I have burls and spalted, curly, stabilized and non stabilized woods. along with natural woods such as Cherry, Maple, Oak, Cedar, Osage etc. Pricing starts at $30.00 and go up. I have Timber and Open Water single reed and double reed.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh boy gonna have to get with you Rowdy. Have bought several used duck and goose calls lately. Every one of them is either way too loud or the pressure needed is insane to use. I call smaller fields and swamps. I've actually been using old PS Olt calls as they sound awesome


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Just wanted to show off my new calls that showed up today from BigRowdyD. He tuned the duck call for Timber calling so I don't blow the ducks off the pond lol. All I can say not only is it gorgeous it is one amazing sounding call ! He also snuck in a gorgeous closed Reed call as well. Love the pitch on it ! Thank you Rodney !! Argggg won't let me attach a photo. I'll try later


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Eric I don't know how I missed this the first time. My Dad claimed that call and he don't even Duck hunt. I got a blank I been holding onto that I think you would really like. if your still wanting one I could turn it and see what you thnk.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well hell it didn't quote what I wanted.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

PSSST......just put a barrel on your favorite howler and you have a decent duck call. Take the barrel off a duck call and you have a howler!

I didn't get the name title of Duckmaster for nothing! hahahaha


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I will remember that!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Have to get with you Rodney and order some more calls. That duck call you made me is my go to for puddler's. Do you make goose calls as well ? Those Echo guts make some insane sounds


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Glad you liked it Bones.

Not done any goose wouldn't know what they sound like but ain't ruling out trying.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh I bet you could nail it. I'll see if I can find some good sound files and some pics of tone boards etc.


----------

